# Updated Texas Weather Page



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Updated weather page with a lot of links that are useful. This way, you don't need to bookmark each one, just this one page - point and click.

Many local stations from Port A to Sabine along the coast and with rig weather data just offshore.

http://www.projecttarpon.com/texas.html


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

Thanks, very nice!


----------

